# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  детских и взрослых поэтов хороших ищу......

## Alex Alexov

если ты хочешь чтоб на твои стихи написали музыку-пиши мне!
потолкуем-покалякаем!
2473434@mail.ru

----------

